# Login keeps dropping out?



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi
Not sure if anyone can help...I've been on line for only 15 mins in which I've have to log in 5-6 times. Have logged in for longer before and no issues....any clues why this is happening/what I need to do to resolve (its becoming frustrating)?
Thnx, Debbie.


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

what browser are you using? most likely a cookie issue - alternatively try installing another browser (Mozilla Firefox is best) & give it a whirl


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Post the URL you are using when looking at the TT Forum.


----------

